# Is it worth a look ?



## bassetts (Jan 11, 2019)

A nice John Deere Tractor 2130 in Video


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe? The 3.9 liter four diesel they used was subject to liner failure if overloaded or lugged. They are a wet lined engine that tended to walk the liner seals out and score the cylinders from coolant intrusion. The issue seems to have been resolved with the replacement pistons, liners and seals.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wow!! a Bren Gun Carrier at 0.47, and looks like it is still intact, I have memories of those too in the mid 50's, probably worth a tad if put on the market.

Keep them coming Bassetts, you walked past a Cat loader and you didn't show the model, just curious as usual.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I just had another look at another of your videos and I am really upset to see some of the WW2 vehicles in such shocking state, those Jeeps are legendary, were a good vehicle to drive, simple to maintain and reasonably cheap to run fuel wise, and I see one half decapitated, well almost, at least there is one that looks ok, sure as hell hope that one doesn't get put out in the yard.

Sorry for the rant and this is not aimed at you, but it really annoys me to see history blatantly destroyed and not just WW2 vehicles, I look at those vehicles as memorials to all the Allied servicemen who passed in that conflict, 
I saw a couple of older motor cars stuffed too.


----------



## bassetts (Jan 11, 2019)

FredM said:


> I just had another look at another of your videos and I am really upset to see some of the WW2 vehicles in such shocking state, those Jeeps are legendary, were a good vehicle to drive, simple to maintain and reasonably cheap to run fuel wise, and I see one half decapitated, well almost, at least there is one that looks ok, sure as hell hope that one doesn't get put out in the yard.
> 
> Sorry for the rant and this is not aimed at you, but it really annoys me to see history blatantly destroyed and not just WW2 vehicles, I look at those vehicles as memorials to all the Allied servicemen who passed in that conflict,
> I saw a couple of older motor cars stuffed too.


Rant away ! its nice to hear someone concerned about recent history


----------



## bassetts (Jan 11, 2019)

FredM I've got some great video's coming soon (German Vehicles, Guns and tanks WW2) (Ford Ploughmaster) (My Ferguson T.E.D) ( old Dumpers ) please keep watching


----------

